# Hokulani Waikiki and Lagoon



## myip (Jul 11, 2014)

Which one is better to stay?  I am leaning toward Lagoon since it is by the ocean.  My hubby want to try Hokulani.   Anything special about Hokulani?


----------



## bastroum (Jul 11, 2014)

No comparison IMHO. Stay in the Lagoon Tower.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 11, 2014)

I have state up front that I have not stayed at either property, but based by my general experience in Waikiki, i think Lagoon tower would appeal to someone after a ocean front / resort location, and Hokulani would appeal to someone after slight more hip or urban experience.  

I have a reservation for the Lagoon tower next year and am really looking forward to that.  How my 21 year old son, go excited when he heard about Hokulani as he really like to be right in the middle of the shopping and restaurants..  Of course its not like the HHV is really isolated... but its a big resort vs a downtown kind of vibe..  I would like to try Hokulani sometime, but I decided would prefer to try the Lagoon tower first..


----------



## presley (Jul 11, 2014)

Lagoon has a lot to offer, but because of that, the property is very busy.  People come from all over Waikiki to shop, dine and do the extra activities like fireworks, etc.  You will walk through crowds on the property every evening.  

I haven't stayed at Holukani.  I am very interested in it, though.  You won't go wrong either way.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 13, 2014)

*Hokulani versus Lagoon*



presley said:


> Lagoon has a lot to offer, but because of that, the property is very busy.  People come from all over Waikiki to shop, dine and do the extra activities like fireworks, etc.  You will walk through crowds on the property every evening.
> 
> I haven't stayed at Holukani.  I am very interested in it, though.  You won't go wrong either way.



I agree with all the comments made so far.  I have stayed at the Lagoon Tower and visited and walk by the Hokulani almost everyday.  The only thing that I would add is that while the Hokulani is a quieter smaller property, immediately outside of the property which is on the corner of Kalakaua and Lewers is the middle of Waikiki crowds which at times can surpass the crowds at the HHV.


----------



## cburchett (Jul 14, 2014)

*Hokulani v HHV*

We stayed at Hokulai for 3 nights and Grand Waikikian at Hilton Hawaiian Village for 4 mights in May 2014.  The properties are very different.  If you want to be on the beach and plan to use the pools, choose HHV.

The Hokulani is more adult-friendly.  It is ultra modern.  The pool is on the roof with amazing views.  There are padded lounge chairs and cabanas on the roof - all first come first serve.  There was NO ONE up on the roof when we were there in May - we had the place to ourselves.  If you have an entire week, you can split the week like we did.

If you have kids, choose HHV.


----------



## jehb2 (Jul 15, 2014)

We have always stayed at the Lagoon Tower.  I saw the model unit of Hokulani.  It looked freakishly small.  Like it was a studio pretending it be a 1-bdrm.  I think it would be fine for 2 people but not good for a family of 4 when there are other options.


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 15, 2014)

We checked out Hokulani in April. I didn't stay there but we went up and had a drink on the roof.

It is a couple's place for sure and we might stay a few nights the next time we go to Oahu. 

The "pool" is very narrow and shallow and a pool in name only. There were some small kids up there paddling back and forth. 

The lobby area is gorgeous with a great sitting area and neat water feature. I think they are hitting the Asian market hard with this one. It's right in the middle of the fancy shopping area.

Lagoon is more of an ocean vacation of course. IMO, the units are getting worn looking though and it's ripe for a refurb.


----------



## ThierryJapan (May 2, 2016)

*Hokulani vs. Hawaiian village*

I owned in grand waikikian and lagoon tower but most of the time I have stayed at hokulani.

As previous thread, Hawaiian village is for families, near the sea, a lot of activities and restaurants within, but it is crowded

Hokulani has only one BR units, the catch is really to book a premium room to have a nice partial view of ocean overlooking left at the Sheraton , it 

Any other units, you might have a street view of DFS galleria or worst the view of a wall if you have back units

The Pro of hokulani is the location, near all the restaurants and nightlife, definitely an more adult resorts. 
The pool, jacuzzi and cabanas with TV are often empty and the view is really nice while enjoying a glass of Wine
Beach is 3 min walk , closer than walking from Kalia tower to the beach

Small # of units per floor , 8 to 10 with as Lagoon tower washing/dryer on each floor (2 each), never had to wait
Open 3 or 4 years ago, units are new with moder design far better than any units at Lagoon or Grand Waikikian

The staff remember you year on year and call you by your name from the valet, concierge, reception desk, it has a nice feeling 

Cons:
The view depending the unit,
Parking is only with Valet at 35 usd per day with few possibilities to park nearby at a cheaper price
Depending the floor, can be noisy but not if located 14 or 15th floors


In conclusion, if you like the city action with the night life Hokulani is the place, if families Hawaiian village is better


----------



## Maverick1963 (May 3, 2016)

Not much to add.  I have not stayed at Hokulani.  My wife has.  Both of us know Lagoon, Kalia and Waikikian.  She said Hokulani was very good because she stayed for a few nights  with one of her friends, did not cook, had convenience of having everything they need just around the corner.  By choosing Hokulani, I would think you would enjoy a bit different taste.  That should not be bad.  Here's my photo album.


----------



## frank808 (May 3, 2016)

ThierryJapan said:


> I owned in grand waikikian and lagoon tower but most of the time I have stayed at hokulani.
> 
> As previous thread, Hawaiian village is for families, near the sea, a lot of activities and restaurants within, but it is crowded
> 
> ...


I agree with thiery.  Have stayed at lagoon, kalia, grand waikikian and hokulani.  For us we stay at marriott koolina if we want ocean and nice beaches and great pools.  We stay at hokulani because we want to be wbere the restraunts and nightlife is.  
But really you can't go wrong staying at any of the hgvc units in waikiki.  They are all nice and they each have their pros and cons.  Where to stay depends on what you want to do on your vacation.  The only thing that sucks is the $29 parking and $35 parking that hhv and hokulani charges per night.


----------



## krj9999 (May 10, 2016)

I just got the following regarding parking at HHV from RCI:

The staff at Grand Waikikian by Hilton Grand Vacations Club advised of the updated parking fees.   

Self-Parking - $32 per day  
Valet Parking - $39 per day


----------



## presley (May 10, 2016)

krj9999 said:


> I just got the following regarding parking at HHV from RCI:
> 
> The staff at Grand Waikikian by Hilton Grand Vacations Club advised of the updated parking fees.
> 
> ...



I think my eyeballs just popped out of my head and landed on the floor somewhere.


----------



## vacationbear (May 10, 2016)

We paid $29 last December. 
And even at $32 is there no real alternative, the "normal madness" starts at $35 and is further away.

Oh well, at least it is super convenient...


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (May 10, 2016)

Try parking in San Francisco.  its $53 per night at the Hampton Inn..  its $55 at the Hilton or $60 for Valet...


----------



## ljmiii (May 10, 2016)

$70/day at the Marriott Courtyard SoHo NYC - no in/out privileges either.


----------



## SmithOp (May 10, 2016)

My days of renting cars in Waikiki are over, between Uber, TheBus, and all activities pick you up there is no reason.

There is a daily rental car counter at the Tapa Tower.

The Islander is coming along nicely.





Sent from my STUDIO ENERGY using Tapatalk


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 10, 2016)

*Never Paid for Parking in HHV*



presley said:


> I think my eyeballs just popped out of my head and landed on the floor somewhere.



I have stayed about 500 nights at the HHV and never paid for parking there.  I think that is because I never have a car.  You don't need it.


----------

